# Skąd wziąć nazwy modułów?

## Godhand

Czy mogę gdzieś uzyskać spis nazw modułów, tudzież informacji za co odpowiadają?

Walczę teraz żeby mój Gentoo widział partycję NTFS. Domyślam się, że chodzi o brak załadowanego modułu jednak szukam jego nazwy ;PLast edited by Godhand on Sun Apr 08, 2007 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v7n

jeśli chodzi o sam odczyt, to make menuconfig -> File Systems -> Dos/fat/nt filesystems i tam troche niżej jest ntfs file system support. zaznaczasz M,  wychodzisz z menuconfig, zapisujesz konfig, make modules && make modules_install, modprobe ntfs ( sprawdź potem dmesg, może będzie coś ciekawego ). no i potem mountujesz wybraną partycję np mount -t ntfs -o users /dev/hda6 /mnt/winblows

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> Walczę teraz żeby mój Gentoo widział partycję NTFS. Domyślam się, że chodzi o brak załadowanego modułu jednak szukam jego nazwy ;P

 

```
emerge ntfs3g
```

 i nie tylko "zobaczy" ale i zapisze.

----------

## kneczaj

a jak chcesz odczyt i zapis to zaznaczasz w kernelu (Filesystems) FUSE - Filesystem in userspace i instalujesz programik ntfs-3g. Następnie w fstab podajesz jako system plików ntfs-3g i gotowe.

----------

## Poe

@kneczaj. do ntfs-3g nie uzywa sie FUSE z kernela, tylko oddzielnego z portage. przynajmniej do niedawna tak bylo. 

@Godhand, proszę, sprecyzuj bardziej nazwę tematu, po drugie wątek nadaje się do zamknięcia, ponieważ pytanie o dostęp do partycji NTFS był juz wałkowany wielokrotnie.

----------

## Godhand

 *v7n wrote:*   

> jeśli chodzi o sam odczyt, to make menuconfig -> File Systems -> Dos/fat/nt filesystems i tam troche niżej jest ntfs file system support. zaznaczasz M,  wychodzisz z menuconfig, zapisujesz konfig, make modules && make modules_install, modprobe ntfs ( sprawdź potem dmesg, może będzie coś ciekawego ). no i potem mountujesz wybraną partycję np mount -t ntfs -o users /dev/hda6 /mnt/winblows

 

Tak wystarczy odczyt. To co podałeś mam na stałe w jądrze (zaznaczone [*] a nie [M]).

Nawet po zamontowaniu:

```

mount -t ntfs -o users /dev/hda4** /mnt/winblows

```

KDE widzi tylko hda2**

dysk mam podzielony tak:

hda1 - NTFS -> Winda

hda2 - EXT3 - >Gentoo

hda3 - Swap  -> Swap

hda4 - NTFS -> różne dane  <--- i tą właśnie chcę żeby widziały i Winda i Gentoo

PS.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Godhand, proszę, sprecyzuj bardziej nazwę tematu, po drugie wątek nadaje się do zamknięcia, ponieważ pytanie o dostęp do partycji NTFS był juz wałkowany wielokrotnie.
> 
> 

 

Sprecyzowałem. Pierwotnie chodziło mi o to, skąd wziąć nazwy modułów jeśli chcę jakiś zamontować. 

Np. skąd mam wiedzieć że modprobe ntfs a nie np. ntfs-filesystem czy coś takiego? Jest to gdzieś spisane?

A probelm z NTFSem dodałem po to żeby było bardziej wiadomo z czym walczę.

I dobrze że się ktoś zainteresował i próbuje pomóc.

----------

## pawcyk

```
mount -t ntfs -o users /dev/hda4** /mnt/winblows
```

1) czy utworzyles katalog /mnt/winblows przed montowaniem  ???

2) czy po wydaniu powyzszej komendy wyskoczyly Ci jakies bledy  ???

3) czy po zamontowaniu (jesli nie bylo bledow) sprzedzales zawartosc katalogu /mnt/winblows z konsoli ???

----------

## Godhand

1) tak

2) nie *

3) sorki, moje niedopatrzenie przepraszam. Jest ok.

* ale po montowaniu cały system muli niemiłosiernie. Nawet myszką nie trafię w krzyżyk zamykający okno bo tak się tnie

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> @kneczaj. do ntfs-3g nie uzywa sie FUSE z kernela, tylko oddzielnego z portage. przynajmniej do niedawna tak bylo. 

 

Jak to z kernela nie będzie działać to przy "emerge fuse" (doinstalowuje ono jakieś dodatkowe biblioteki) wypluje błąd, ale u mnie działa fuse z morph-sources 2.6.20 i 2.6.19, możliwe, że na innych patchsetach też chodzi.

----------

## Poe

u mnie standardowo jako dep ntfs3g megrowało fuse. swego czasu przy emerge ntfs-3g bylo wyraznie napisane na początku, ze nie nalezy używać fuse z kernela tylko oddzielnie, ba mało tego, przerywało kompilacje, gdy wykryl, ze fuse jest dodane do kernela. byc moze cos sie teraz zmieniło, jednak dalej uzywam fuse z portage. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## v7n

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> 1) tak
> 
> 2) nie *
> 
> 3) sorki, moje niedopatrzenie przepraszam. Jest ok.
> ...

 pokaż wynik

```
# fdisk -l ( małe L )
```

 i 

```
# mount 
```

ale już po zamountowaniu partycji. a jak nie wiesz co tak zamula, to sprawdź to przez 

```
# top
```

 albo

```
# emerge htop

# htop
```

----------

## pressenter

Ja tak jeszcze tylko nieśmiało wtrącę co do pierwszego posta:

listę modułów, które masz aktywne w jaju możesz wyświetlić używają

```

modprobe -l

```

(jeżeli szukasz jakiegoś konkretnego modułu to możesz tą listę grepnąć po prostu  :Wink:  )

Listę załadowanych modułów sprawdzasz dzięki poleceniu

```

lsmod

```

Jeżeli chcesz uzyskać opis modułu to już chyba musisz się zagłębić w menuconfig i tam przy użyciu wyszukiwarki (pod lawiszem "/") możesz znaleźć opisy.

Co do zapisu na ntfs... to już chyba gdzieś było co?  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g

----------

## Raku

@pressenter: możesz poprawić te krzaki na iso-8859-2? Nie da się tego czytać...

----------

